# simple apt/house greeting signs



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

black corian house/apt entarnce signs - YouTube

I used 1/2 thick black corian and a v60 v bit and a 1/4 carbide 3in long end mill
Most of my machining was 100in/min
Corian is very nice to work with ,but where I am located its very hard to get pieces
I think it makes the best in signs


----------



## Cordyline (Sep 7, 2014)

Good video; very impressive !!


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice looking.


----------



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice sign. I like working with corian. I get mine on ebay


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

great signs, Stan.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks everyone


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Simple but elegant especially with the black Corian.
I've found some Corian pieces at several Habitat Resource Stores and also look on Craigslist for Corian vanity tops, cheap.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Stan,

Great looking signs!

I have found that 1/8" X 1/8" tabs work best for me for small and large items, easy to cut and sand off. 

You might try making a profile pass inside the v-carve vectors with a climb cut and a standoff of .0025" at the full depth of cut to cleanup the lettering, this works on most woods that fuzz. If it works you will probably have a little cleanup but not near as bad as before the cleanup cut. Do a test on scrap first just to see if it will work before using it on a whole sign. If you do a test let us know your results.

Nice video!


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*will try*

thanks


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lovely looking signs, congratulations.


----------

